# Attention South Africa Vendors



## Rock Mauritius Radio (2/11/14)

I am currently organizing fellow vapors here in Mauritius with a Facebook group page. When the membership grows enough, the group will campaign for the awareness of the health benefits from vaping compared to smoking. We will educate the local population how vaping can help the government save money on public health care, and bring more economic opportunities in the business sector. I want to partner with South African vendors to help our cause. So I am asking you all to include our island in your shipping practices, and to support our awareness campaigns. I am reaching out to you because I feel it is more affordable for Mauritians to purchase from you and logically the shipping time is shorter compared to other countries. 

We have elections coming up soon. And once the new government is in place, our group will lobby for changes in the laws to make it legal for the trade of vaping related products. So if you join us now, you will already be a well known source of products before the local businesses with Chinese relations swamp the island with their products.

How can you get involved and gain a customer base now? I am proposing that you advertise on my radio station. I will air your commercials and place your link able banners on the station's website. My station is the first and only rock station in Mauritius. And I also want it to go down in Mauritian history as the first station that campaigned for a healthier alternative to smoking and saving lives.

How much money will helping us save lives? Nothing. You will not have to pay our advertising rates. Well, you can offer to send me some juice once in a while. LOL. But I do not put a price tag on saving lives and creating opportunities. 

So if any of you are interested, please contact me. Also any vendor or forum member is welcome to make comments on my proposal of my post here. Thank you all in advance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (2/11/14)

I forgot to give a link to the Facebook group page. Right now we are under 50 members. There are over 1,300,000 citizens on this paradise island. I don't know the exact percentage of smokers here. But I would guess at least a quarter or more smoke cigarettes. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/284047701792002/


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/14)

Hey @Rock Mauritius Radio we have chatted before about this and you have our support. Give it a little more time and postal services should be running a bit smoother. Mail me at hugo@sirvape.co.za if there is anything you need and I can work out alternative shipping options for now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

awesome. i like the way you think and i wish you the best of luck with this venture, I'm certain we are all willing to help however we can in your efforts, this is also an awesome opportunity for our local boys to get some international exposure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (2/11/14)

Thank you Sir Vape. I feel at the moment, using DHL is the safest choice until your postal system is back to normal. I will write you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome. i like the way you think and i wish you the best of luck with this venture, I'm certain we are all willing to help however we can in your efforts, this is also an awesome opportunity for our local boys to get some international exposure.



Thank you. Yes, the vendors who take me up on my offer will have international exposure. Over 80 countries tune in every day. Most people listen with our free apps. I'm sure people in other countries will find it cheaper to order from S.A. vendors because of the exchange rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

